# Starting to get curious about Peptides



## E-Volve (Mar 17, 2013)

Im anxiously awaiting my next aas cycle and I keep getting curious about all these peptides. 
From what I can tell some things require daily and a few times a day injections.

Is there anything worth testing that can be injected like twice a week?


----------



## AtomAnt (Mar 17, 2013)

No, with the GH peptides you are going to have to test them several times daily on your test subjects to yield sufficient results. It you run your tests properly ou should get worthwhile results, but if not, you can just be pissing money away on poorly designed research.


----------



## E-Volve (Mar 17, 2013)

hey thanks for the reply. thats a bummer. daily a few times a day sucks after a while (you get tired of it). One more question, can I get away with nightly injects with anything? OR perhaps morning before I leave the house and then night when I come home? 3 times a day just doesnt work for me. taking this stuff to work isnt somthing I want to do.


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, you can research CJC-1295 W/DAC once a week. It'll raise your igf-1 levels nicely.


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 17, 2013)

E-Volve said:


> hey thanks for the reply. thats a bummer. daily a few times a day sucks after a while (you get tired of it). One more question, can I get away with nightly injects with anything? OR perhaps morning before I leave the house and then night when I come home? 3 times a day just doesnt work for me. taking this stuff to work isnt somthing I want to do.



USA CJC-1295 (DAC) 2mg - $26.00 : Peptides!, Your Online Shop For Research

Get this here and you can research one vial or more a week and only need to use it once or twice a week. Once for one vial and I'd do two with two vials.


----------



## E-Volve (Mar 17, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> USA CJC-1295 (DAC) 2mg - $26.00 : Peptides!, Your Online Shop For Research
> 
> Get this here and you can research one vial or more a week and only need to use it once or twice a week. Once for one vial and I'd do two with two vials.



thanks bud. I will check it out and try to read up more on use and dosing. I feel like a new born baby trying to learn with these peptides


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 17, 2013)

E-Volve said:


> thanks bud. I will check it out and try to read up more on use and dosing. I feel like a new born baby trying to learn with these peptides



You can PM me with any questions.


----------



## LuKiFeR (Mar 18, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Yes, you can research CJC-1295 W/DAC once a week. It'll raise your igf-1 levels nicely.



Exactly.

I once read a thread ...a 40+ yr old male researchd 2mg a week for many weeks and it raised the igf levels 80 points


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 18, 2013)

For real??  How many weeks is a good solid run and what would my monkey expect to see at twice a week?..

Dudcki what do you mean once for one vial two for two?..so one 2mg per week ? Or 2 / 2mg per week ?.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ive been researching cjc no dac and ghrp2 for a couple of months now.  3 x daily injects aren't bad if you are using a 31ga slin pin.


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 18, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> For real??  How many weeks is a good solid run and what would my monkey epect to see at twice a week?..
> 
> Dudcki what do you mean once for one vial two for two?..so one 2mg per week ? Or 2 / 2mg per week ?.



I meant if your researching one vial a week (2mg) do it say Monday. And if you're researching two vials (4mg) a week do it Monday and Thursday. And I'd at least research it 10 weeks. I researched Dac for 20 weeks.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 18, 2013)

When I reorder, I may switch from the cjc no dac to the cjc w/dac and try it for a while.

My wife is turning into a peptide junkie of sorts.  She came to me yesterday telling me to get off my ass and order her more t3 and mt2..chop, chop...


----------



## LuKiFeR (Mar 18, 2013)

I researched cjc no dac and ghrp 2 and hexarelin(for 1 mnth) for a cpl mnths and noticed a huge difference.
I did research it with t3 but i had all the gh sides too. i had abs for the first time in my life


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 18, 2013)

New cjc-1295 w/dac will be back in about a week. But it will be in 5mg sizes now.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 18, 2013)

Time to chop chop for myself..thanks ..


----------



## E-Volve (Mar 18, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> New cjc-1295 w/dac will be back in about a week. But it will be in 5mg sizes now.



ohhh interesting. wonder what the cost will be


----------



## LuKiFeR (Mar 18, 2013)

E-Volve said:


> ohhh interesting. wonder what the cost will be



Same as the 2mg size??!!???:headbang:


----------



## dudcki27 (Mar 18, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> Same as the 2mg size??!!???:headbang:



Ha! Lol. Well the 2mg USA were $26 each.


----------



## SshadowW (Mar 30, 2013)

dudcki27 said:


> Ha! Lol. Well the 2mg USA were $26 each.



My doctor suggested I use GHRP-2 along with my Test. He said he has injectable and oral. Do the oral's actually work?

Also, it's pretty expensive through the pharmacy. I was thinking of maybe "researching" the cheaper versions. If I go injectable, is there any difference in preparation with the "research" version?

Thanks in advance for any insight...


----------



## LuKiFeR (Mar 30, 2013)

SshadowW said:


> My doctor suggested I use GHRP-2 along with my Test. He said he has injectable and oral. Do the oral's actually work?
> 
> Also, it's pretty expensive through the pharmacy. I was thinking of maybe "researching" the cheaper versions. If I go injectable, is there any difference in preparation with the "research" version?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insight...



Injects are the way to go.
Ergopep has a 5mg vial for $9 or cpl bucks more for USA pep.
5mgs gives you 50-100mcg doses. 3-4xs a day.=300-400mcgs a day.
Thats about 2-3wks of research for $9.

Its really noticable. i researched it for about 2 1/2mnths i think.
Ergopep has great products and great customer service/shipping t/a.


----------

